# South Africans living in Mexico???



## Bigmerlin (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Any other South African´s living in Mexico City, or even in other centers within Mexico?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

*Monterrey?*

Hi - there is someone from Johannesburg who moved to Monterrey very recently but I'm struggling to find him again. Pretty soon more South Africans will be moving to Mexico - South Africans married to Mexican partners together with their parents are/will be moving to Manzanillo and Cancun respectively. Hopefully our paths will cross in future ?:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

*Monterrey?*

Hi - there is someone from Johannesburg who moved to Monterrey very recently but I'm struggling to find him again. Pretty soon more South Africans will be moving to Mexico - South Africans married to Mexican partners together with their parents are/will be moving to Manzanillo and Cancun respectively. Hopefully our paths will cross in future ?


----------

